# Werbung für Pfeifen



## OmniBrain (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Fällt euch gute Werbeplakate für Pfeifen ein? Also die Vorteile des produkts sollen sein: 

Gemütlichkeit, Geselligkeit, Ruhe . . . .

Mir ist da sone Pfeife die ein Bären-Fell hat eingefallen mit der Überschrift: "Urgemütlich"

oder eine Zigarettenschachtel neben der steht "Die kann man doch in der PFEIFE rauchen"  oder "Da Pfeif' ich drauf"

naja vielen dank für ideen anregungen 


ach ja, das ist kein kommerzielles Projekt, also ihr braucht keine Angst zu haben, dass ich mit euren tollen ideen geld mache


----------



## Nina (8. Juni 2004)

Hi,

also mal so gaaaanz spontan:

Wenn es was "aktuelles" sein soll, vielleicht, da die EM ansteht,

Ne entspannte,seelig grinsende Pfeife im Fernsehsessel (im Comiclook?), davor Fernseher mit Fussballspiel und Closeup auf Schiedrichter der grad mit seiner Schiripfeife pfeift.

 Und dann sowas wie:
"Während die Kollegen schuften müssen, mach ichs mir lieber bequem" oder so *g*

Mah, das klingt ja bescheuert 

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## OmniBrain (8. Juni 2004)

mh.....ich denke man könnte duchraus mit der Schiri-Pfeife und der Pfeife zum rauchen spielen
danke

edit: vielleicht sowas wie "Anpfiff zur EM" und dann halt das Bild einer Pfeife (zum rauchen)


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juni 2004)

Was mir dazu noch einfallen würde wäre ein einfacher Kontrast:

Auf der einen Seite Stress, Schnelligkeit, Unruhe und auf der anderen Seite dann die Pfeife..Ruhe usw.

So das der, der das sieht die Wahl zwischen den beiden Dingen hat...und für alle Raucher dürfte klar sein das sie sich dann für das 2te entscheiden oder?! *gg*

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## PEZ (18. Juni 2004)

Sherlock Holmes fällt mir dazu ein.
"Damit Sie intelligenter aussehen - wie ich."


----------



## PEZ (18. Juni 2004)

Bilbo Beutlin der in Herr der Ringe Pfeife raucht.
und drunter:
" guter Film - gute Pfeife "
oder
Schiri gezeigt mit Trillerpfeife
claim:
" was für eine Oberpfeife"
unten:
in der ruhe liegt die kraft oder so....

alte filme find ich noch thematisch gut.
szenen wo pfeife geraucht wird. die haben so was ruhiges, stilvolles an sich.

so das wars erstmal.
lustiges thema aber.


----------

